
What really happened at Ma.gnolia and lessons learned - madmotive
http://factoryjoe.com/blog/2009/02/16/what-really-happened-at-magnolia-and-lessons-learned/
======
timf
Discussion starting over at earlier submission:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=483320>

